# Do your rats know their names?



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Nibble and Brain, my two sweet girls have been named as such since I brought them home from the pet store, healthy and whole. Nibble got her name for her liking of gently nibbling my fingers (not bitting, more like tasting) and Brain for her smarts (though the cartoon Pinky and the Brain did kind of influence that as I loved that show, and my girl Brain is an albino.)

I know they're smart because I can call their names, and they will come. If I call for Brain, she pokes her cute little head out of the nesting box, or comes scaling up the bars of the cage to lick my fingers. If I call for Nibble, she will do the same. If I call them both, they both come.

I'm quite certain they know their names, and if I might say so, a heck of a lot better than my nieces and youngest nephew who seem to come when I call one of their sibling's names.

My niece's rats, Bobo and Jojo are the same way.

So I guess the question is, do your rats come when you call their names (For instance, if you call one, does that one come to you only,) or do you end up with a hoard of rats that crowd each time you come near the cage?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

yes defently, and if anyone likes ot say other wise I will get a video camera and prove it. Most of all NumNums. mokkus at the point he hears his name and his ears start going.

Always with those ears.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Lizzy knows her name. She'll come when I call her and run up my arm to sit on my shoulder. Lark... I'm not sure if she knows hers yet. She's catching on! I've barely had her for two weeks.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Umm..I'm pretty sure they do, well Milo only comes when I call him and ignores me when I call Moscow, BUT Moscow comes to either Milo or Moscow, although he was the first one to learn his name. I am not sure if he thinks they are both his name as i was a bit silly calling them something so similar names but he is really nosey and hates it when Milo gets the attention and he doesnt, plus he often thinks im going to feed milo and not him. Piggy lol


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

how do you teach your rats to come when you call?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Eva knows her name, but is stubborn and doesn't like to listen. captain Morgan I'm sure knows his name, but he's kinda ADHD and doesn't always pay attention.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

How do you teach your rats to come when you call? Wrong question, it's when do they teach you to call them.

It'll happen with time


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I just say their name any time I talk to them, or pick them up, or do anything really... I talk to mine a LOT.....

I actually call them "rattatats" most of the time. You know, baby talk. Argh. Don't tell anyone.

They probably both think that rattatat is their name.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Most of mine I think know their names....I'm constantly calling them nicknames though, haha.

Oh, and hello from Northgate!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

My baby is kind of deaf so she doesn't really respond to her name.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

My rats pretty much know their names. Whenever I go "Roooccckkkyyy" he gets really excited and jumps at the bars of the cage. I think that's really cute.

Fay and Pixie will look at me when I say their names and try to come out. The babies don't know their names yet.


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

Ophelia (my oldest female) knew her name and would bound to the side of the cage when I said it. We called her "Ophie". Now this rat was smart. I acquired her somewhat against my will when she was already an adult and pregnant. I was quite shocked when she started catching onto her name. I admit that at that time I didn't know rats could learn their names and who would have guessed that as old as she was she would be able to learn a new name.
Her daughter was sort of a retard and never did catch on to anything. She just did whatever her mother did, so if mommy ran to the bars so did she. But she never thought to do anything on her own. The father must have been some genius, because this girl didn't inherit one ounce of her mom's brain power.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Skitza said:


> how do you teach your rats to come when you call?


 You call their name and then give them a treat, after a bit they learn that the sound of their name, means treat.

Slowly increase distance between you and your rat (in a rat proof area) and call his name, only when he comes to it give him a treat. 

They catch on quick for the most part.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Some rats definitely are smarter than others. I think most of my girls know their names, but they don't necessarily come when called (only when they think you have food). 

Only one of my 10 rats comes when called and that's my Linus. He doesn't care if I have food, he just wants to cuddle all the time. I'm sure he's the smartest rat I have--except maybe my girl Scrumph, who's so smart that she just does her own thing.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

dragonegg said:


> except maybe my girl Scrumph, who's so smart that she just does her own thing.


That's what I believe about my Milo, he knows his name but he thinks 'ha why should I do what the humans want me to, I know what I want' and runs around like a mad animal, food bribery doesn't particularly work with him! He's just too clever


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Having 24 rats in the house - I don't think mine respond to names as much as they do my voice. There are so many names being shouted every five minutes "JAMES! stop fighting." "DEXTER! don't try eat ritchie!" "RUSSELL! get off of there!" etc that it all just blends into one. Some of them do, Daphne and Lily will both bound to the cage when they hear their names being said, so will a couple of the boys. But mainly, I just have to speak and I get a hoard of rat-folk come bounding up to me begging for attention


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> Having 24 rats in the house - I don't think mine respond to names as much as they do my voice. There are so many names being shouted every five minutes "JAMES! stop fighting." "DEXTER! don't try eat ritchie!" "RUSSELL! get off of there!" etc that it all just blends into one. Some of them do, Daphne and Lily will both bound to the cage when they hear their names being said, so will a couple of the boys. But mainly, I just have to speak and I get a hoard of rat-folk come bounding up to me begging for attention


omg I just tried to imagine 24 rats in my room. It's 8 ft by 8ft (large storage closet). It's crazy with two bubs running around! 24 oh me oh my.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Luckily I don't have all 24 out at once - my limit thus far is 13 boys at once. Now THAT was an experience :roll: LOL


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

OH MY!!! 13! I can just about handle my two, so many places they can't go because of my t.v wires etc, it's like having twin children! God knows how you must have felt with 13! They all sound lovely though


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> Luckily I don't have all 24 out at once - my limit thus far is 13 boys at once. Now THAT was an experience :roll: LOL


 Still, thirteen in my room. That would be lovely and horrid all at once. I'd have to sit down, very very still. and hope they all had room, I can't imagine! But I sure would like to try it!


----------

